# Horry



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Over at the NBA General thread, theres been some threads on him. Something like "Who's carrear would you rather have? Malones or Horrys?" and "Whos the most clutch player of all-time?"(three listed were MJ, West, and Horry.) And I think I saw one like "Is Horry a Hall Of Famer?" I've got to admit, even when the big bad Lakers were running things, I hated everyone, but I dont remember having hate for Rob. He's doing GREAT right now, and I tip my hat to him.


----------



## Kel Varnsen (Jun 14, 2005)

is it just me or does horry look a little bit like will smith?


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Nah, Its just you.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Kel Varnsen said:


> is it just me or does horry look a little bit like will smith?


I still don't see it...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Clutch player:Yes. Hall of Famer? No. 



That's alright though. The dude has done more than enough to have his name remembered by all, especially by Spurs fans. If he wasn't already a Spurs legend, he certainly is now.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

He has the cradentials to be a HOFer(going for title #6...damn) but he doesnt have the numbers to claim a spot, still a very good player


----------



## Kel Varnsen (Jun 14, 2005)

Long John Silver said:


> Nah, Its just you.


haha, in your face! it isn't just me!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=175842

although, i think the "donut" throws me off a bit. sometimes they look like identical twins, while other times they don't even look remotely a like...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

thats funny, my mom was reading some magazine and i was like why is robert horry in your magazine then she told me its was will smith so it aint just you


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hmmm if you call Horry clutch that would mean you are going to add him in the list of West, Bird, Magic, Jordan where he clearly doesn't belong.

Robert Horry is definitely a best Role player of all-time - and that's with three teams. :yes:


----------



## tazzybaby (Jun 21, 2005)

Let me say first that I'm not particularly a Spurs fan or even a Horry fan for that matter. However, when I think about what he's accomplished in the NBA, the man's a monster. He has more 3 pts. in the Finals than Jordan, he's on his way to a 6th ring-more than Magic (rings that he's earned), he has single handedly defeated teams (See Detroit), he has rained 3's on teams and crushed rallies (See Phoenix up by 22 in the 3rd qt. only to lose during Barkley's 3rd year in Phnx.)(Also, see Sac during the Lakers 3 peat) And finally, most of you cats may not be aware of this but Horry's one of 3 players in NBA HISTORY to have 100 or more 3pts, blocks, steals, rebounds and assists in a single season. No Jordan, Magic, Bird, K-A-J, Malone, Walton, Russell, Chamberlin, Thomas, Worthy, West, Bryant etc... Say what you want about Horry, but his numbers speak for themselves and you gotta give(HOF) credit where credit is due... (I can't even mention Reggie Miller in the same breath!!!) P.S. Da Bulls!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

tazzybaby said:


> Let me say first that I'm not particularly a Spurs fan or even a Horry fan for that matter. However, when I think about what he's accomplished in the NBA, the man's a monster. He has more 3 pts. in the Finals than Jordan, he's on his way to a 6th ring-more than Magic (rings that he's earned), he has single handedly defeated teams (See Detroit), he has rained 3's on teams and crushed rallies (See Phoenix up by 22 in the 3rd qt. only to lose during Barkley's 3rd year in Phnx.)(Also, see Sac during the Lakers 3 peat) And finally, most of you cats may not be aware of this but Horry's one of 3 players in NBA HISTORY to have 100 or more 3pts, blocks, steals, rebounds and assists in a single season. No Jordan, Magic, Bird, K-A-J, Malone, Walton, Russell, Chamberlin, Thomas, Worthy, West, Bryant etc... Say what you want about Horry, but his numbers speak for themselves and you gotta give(HOF) credit where credit is due... (I can't even mention Reggie Miller in the same breath!!!) P.S. Da Bulls!!!





Good first post I must say.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Kel Varnsen said:


> haha, in your face! it isn't just me!
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=175842
> 
> although, i think the "donut" throws me off a bit. sometimes they look like identical twins, while other times they don't even look remotely a like...


Those two pics look nothing alike... :whoknows:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> *Clutch player:Yes. Hall of Famer? No.
> *
> 
> 
> That's alright though. The dude has done more than enough to have his name remembered by all, especially by Spurs fans. If he wasn't already a Spurs legend, he certainly is now.


agreed, he should be in the hall of fame for amazing shots, but not for anything else. If you look at his past stats, there not really HOF worthy.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> agreed, he should be in the hall of fame for amazing shots, but not for anything else. If you look at his past stats, there not really HOF worthy.


if they let miller in i think they should let horry in, vise versa


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Long John Silver said:


> Those two pics look nothing alike... :whoknows:


So you don't think they look alike? Thank God. I thought I was the only one


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41 (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't really see it.. lol. I don't think they look that alike. I mean, there are SOME times when Horry does look a bit like Smith. I guess it depends on what face he makes.

lol.. i dunno.


----------

